# don't be silly?



## rekcah

anu po ba translation nito sa tagalog?


----------



## DotterKat

Wala itong diretsong pagsasalin, pero medyo malapit na ang _Huwag kang maging tanga_ o _Huwag kang maging estupido_.


----------



## mataripis

wag maging timang.


----------



## Radical_Ed

huwag kang maging hibang.


----------

